# Assembler: Taste gedrückt?



## Akilein (4. Februar 2006)

hi, bei dem Buch, was ich über Assembler lese, bin ich schon ziemlich am Ende angelangt, brauche also nicht mehr viel um fertig zu werden, im 2. Teil dieses Buches ging es um die WindowsProgrammierung, dieses Thema wurde aber sehr sehr mager beschrieben, also weiß ich bisher nicht wirklich viel ... die Socketprogrammierung blieb z.b. komplett aus, was ich ziemlich doof find, wenn also jemand gute deutsche Texte oder ein gutes deutsches Buch über die Socketprogrammierung in Assembler weiß, dann bitte posten, aber eigentlich hab ich nun eine andere Frage ...

und zwar, ich hab ein kleines Programm geschrieben, das sich nach dem SChließen des Fensters noch inder Windows-Symbolleiste aufhält, sowie der MSN-Messenger oder ICQ auch ... nun ich möchte aber, dass man das Programm auch mit einer Tastenkombination ganz bequem aufrufen kann, auch ohne der Maus, wie mach ich denn das, welche Tastengedrückt werden, kann ich nur in meinem eigenen Fenster überprüfen, aber wie kann ich das systemweit z.b. für strg+P oder so?

THX!


----------

